# The balloonist



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A man in a hot air balloon realised he was lost so descended in altitude having spotted a man below. He descended a bit more and shouted, "Excuse me! Can you help he? I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago but I don't know where I am."

The man below replied, "You are in a hot air balloon hovering approximately 30 feet above the ground. You are between 40 and 41 degrees North latitude and between 50 and 60 degrees West longitude."

The man in the balloon said, "You must be an engineer".

"I am," replied the man. "But how did you know?"

"Well," replied the balloonist, "Everything you've told me may be technically correct but I have no idea what to make of the information and the fact is I am still lost. Frankly, you've not been of much help so far."

The man below responded, "You must be a Brexiteer."

"I am", replied the balloonist, "But how did you know?"

"Well," said the man, "you don't know where you are or where you are going. You've risen to where you are due to a large quantity of hot air. You've made a promise that you have no idea how to keep and you expect me to solve your problem. The fact is you are in the same position as before we met but now somehow it's my fault!"


----------

